# How do I go to Archives?



## leheiner (Oct 29, 2017)

Operating System:windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom 2017 CC subscription with 1TB cloud storage.

How do I access archives?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 29, 2017)

What do you mean by "archives"?


----------



## leheiner (Oct 29, 2017)

I found the CC Archives.  In lightroom hit the sync button top right,  Select Web, press the people or face symbol rt top, Archives listed on the left.  www.assets.adobe.com/files....


----------

